#ubuntu-de-l10n 2013-11-15
<UbuPhillup> hi toddy
<UbuPhillup> hast jemandem gesagt, er soll sie bei mir Vorstellen?
<UbuPhillup> normaler Weise ist es besser wenn er sich gleich der Liste vorstellt :)
<toddy> UbuPhillup: jo, ich habe ihm gesagt, dass er sich auf der Liste vorstellen sollte und wenn er einen persönlichen Ansprechpartner benötigt, sich an Dich wenden kann.
<UbuPhillup> ok
<UbuPhillup> er hat sich bei mir gemeldet und es klang so als ob er sich nur bei mir Melden soöö
<UbuPhillup> Soll
<UbuPhillup> aber gut ;)
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-11-14
<phillip> hi AnnTonn
<AnnTonn> Hier!
<AnnTonn> Halle
<AnnTonn> Hallo
<phillip> hi
<phillip> hast du gelesen das der Channel öffentlich gelogt wird?
<AnnTonn> Ja, gesehen, dass irgendwie alles öffentlich ist. Und dass einige von Euch sichere Verbindungen nutzen. Ich schaffÄs nicht mal, ein PW zu setzen...
<phillip> AnnTonn: ist auch nicht zwingend …
<phillip> https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<phillip> da steht sonst wie das geht
<AnnTonn> Ich registrier mich generell nicht so gerne...
<AnnTonn> bevor ich hier jetzt wild rumprobiere: Wo kopier ich das hin? /msg NickServ REGISTER password youremail@example.com
<phillip> in den Server tab am besten, dann einfach deine Sachen einsetzten
<phillip> hier geht auch, aber dann kann jeder dein passwort lesen, wenn was schiefgeht :)
<AnnTonn> ja :-) deswegen wollt ich erst nicht
<AnnTonn> meine PW sind aber immer einmalig und nicht reproduzierbar...
<phillip> musst ja auch nicht :) Ich bin jetzt mal kurz weg, was essen …
<phillip> ich sehe die Registrierung hat geklappt AnnTonn :)
<phillip> dann kann ich dir noch als Grafische-Anwendung https://hexchat.github.io/index.html empfehlen
<phillip> vereinfacht vielches gegeüber dem webchat
